# 2018 Commonwealth Games bids



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Bid citys
Abuja, Nigeria
Gold Coast, Australia
Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

2018 Gold Coast, Australia


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Abuja's to lose, but I'd go for Auckland. As for the Gold Coast 2018 is just 12 years after Melbourne, besides, you have only a handful of sporting venues in the Gold Coast, they'll need to build a velodrome, aquatics centre, and a indoor sports complex might help. But does the Gold Coast need such facilities?


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Auck. GC is to close in time to Melbourne.


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

It's looking like Auckland may not bid now - http://tvnz.co.nz/politics-news/commonwealth-games-hits-funding-hurdle-2491564


----------



## arief_malaysia96 (Aug 2, 2009)

my vote goes to gold coast.........


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Auckland.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

The Gold Coast.


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

The Gold Coast bid is supposedly the Queensland government's way of paving the way for a Brisbane Olympic bid and they are making a HUGE mistake. They think that this way they can build some key venues on the Gold Coast that can be expanded for a Brisbane Olympics. I mean - if Brisbane gets the olympics, hold Beach Volleyball at Kurrawa and have preliminary rounds of the volleyball and handball at the Gold Coast Convention Centre - but that is all that the Gold Coast should contribute to the competition venues. The IOC will not like too many venues outside of the main metropolitan area.
My vote for 2018 goes to Auckland - safe city with HEAPS of existing venues - just look at how many high class venues the Auckland area has: Vector Arena, Telstra Clear Pacific Events Centre, North Shore Events Centre, Trusts Stadium, Mt Smart Stadium, Eden Park, North Harbour Stadium. It's time for the CWG's to go back to New Zealand.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^^

I agree. It's to soon for Australia any way.
And Auckland is a lot prettier and nicer if you ask me.


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

2018 Gold coast
2022 Abuja, Nigeria


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Matthew Lowry said:


> 2018 Gold coast
> 2022 Abuja, Nigeria


YOU DON'T HAVE TO FUCKING REPEAT EVERYTHING YOU SAY!!!1


----------



## boyerling3 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd actually want to see 2018 in Nairobi or maybe Durban, but I don't know if Nigeria is ready


----------



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

gold coast gets my vote


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

I can see Auckland winning this from Abuja in the 2nd round of voting (Gold Coast will be eliminated first).

If the Auckland bid utilizes the North Shore and North Harbour Stadium as the main athletics stadium (In say, an augmented 40,000-50,000 capacity with an athletics track (well it depends on how they plan to use this stadium for the 2011 Rugby World Cup)), then they could use the area as a "Commonwealth Games" park, with a permanent velodrome and aquatics centre.

Then you would have light rail links with the network towards the North Shore, and perhaps the athletes' village a new suburb nearby.

Such an ambitious proposal, if implemented for the Commonwealth Games, could pave the way for a future Olympic bid (Though I'd think the New Zealanders would want to spend their money in a "cheaper" Winter Olympics).

It could work.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

An even cheaper Youth Olympics if they are a sucess.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Brisbane is capable of hosting a Summer Youth Olympics, but of course they want the real deal.

Also, you can't help but think that transport will be a main criticism in such a Youth Olympics.

The Youth Olympics should only be for nations that know they have no chance in hell for the real deal but want some Olympic spirit, or for those that want the valuable hosting experience.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Sure Brisbane dont have the best transport but everywhere cant be 100%. Just waiting for Matthew to say otherwise lol


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Yes, we know that, but a lack of adequate rail transport at the Queensland Sports and Athletics Centre, which will definitely be the site of the main stadium (no Matt Lowry, they will not build a new stadium in say Rocklea or some other open site, even if it is close to a rail station. Why would they? When you have a perfectly decent stadium that only needs upgrading).

You can't have 100% yes, but having only say 50% is not a good start.


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Are these confirmed? I hope for Birmingham skaes they are. I was told by a council member we were bidding for 2018 which I thought was absolutely RIDICULOUS considering Glasgow is hosting 2014. Thank god. 2022 was what we were all expecting to go for.


----------



## yousername (Oct 30, 2009)

Auckland, GC would work (bogan ftw) but should wait until maybe 2022 because of Melbourne just four years ago. Auckland would make a great games


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Lord David said:


> Abuja's to lose, but I'd go for Auckland. As for the Gold Coast 2018 is just 12 years after Melbourne, besides, you have only a handful of sporting venues in the Gold Coast, they'll need to build a velodrome, aquatics centre, and a indoor sports complex might help. But does the Gold Coast need such facilities?


The Gold Coast actually has multiple olympic size swimming pools with the ability to set up grand stands, as well a number of indoor sporting complexes (Super Sport Centre, Carrara Indoor Sport Centre ... etc), and there's also the Nerang Velodrome. The facilities are here, though some may need slight seating upgrades.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

My vote goes for Auckland :cheers:


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

the poll is missing alot of potential bidders...hardly accurate


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Like who dysan1? As far as I'm aware these are the only three cities which have expressed an interest and the deadline is a month away.


----------



## gho (Oct 9, 2007)

the only reason anna bligh talked about the comm games in GC was so that she could fund the rebuilding of carrara stadium for the new afl team without looking as if she backed down from her agreement with the afl that a second afl team would be based out of the Gabba.


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

I did initially vote for GC however I wouldn't mind seeing a Canadian city bidding and winning the rights to host 2018 CG.


----------



## yousername (Oct 30, 2009)

MelboyPete said:


> I did initially vote for GC however I wouldn't mind seeing a Canadian city bidding and winning the rights to host 2018 CG.


so i guess your vote would now be for Abuja, British Colombia?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

MelboyPete said:


> I did initially vote for GC however I wouldn't mind seeing a Canadian city bidding and winning the rights to host 2018 CG.


They're not bidding for good reason. Halifax pulled out halfway through the 2014 race because of the fact that they most likely would not have secured the 1.5 or so billion needed to build venues and host, even if they did win.

If they did go ahead, they would have been the compromise between Abuja and Glasgow.


Which is most likely why no Canadian city is bidding (I suppose that silly Canadian rule of 2 major sporting events per decade also has something to do with it).


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

dysan1 said:


> the poll is missing alot of potential bidders...hardly accurate


Tell Julie-May applications close soon.


----------



## Denver_fan (Mar 10, 2010)

*I could be wrong now.*

There are still a few days before the March 31 2010 deadline to show bidding intention for the 2018 CWG (Commonwealth Games). I feel, the possible winning cities would be in the following order:

1. Cape Town or Durban, South Africa 
2. Abuja, Nigeria; 
3. Auckland, New Zealand and lastly xxxx, xxxx (don't know).

Reasons:
South Africa is serious about 2020 SOG (Summer Olympics Games) and has a good chance at winning it. It would make economic sense for them to double dip for two events with their, hypothetically speaking, just completed expensive infrastructure.

Nigeria tired and failed to get the 2014 CWG games. It's got a large population, it has major oil and gas reserves, and lastly it's a Muslim country and an African one at that. With Africa in contention for the SOG 2020, Nigeria, if it can put it's political troubles behind it, will be my top choice. A possible counter argument will be their lack of infrastructure. But seriously it does not take very long to build good infrastructure; especially since we are talking 2018; besides imagine South African companies getting very favourable infrastructural contracs to back down in favor of another African country.

New Zealand. It's been very long since they had the CWG. I can see them winning over Australia.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Coast Games bid up and running*



> THE campaign to secure the Commonwealth Games for the Gold Coast in 2018 has officially been launched, with the State Government kickstarting the bidding process with an $11 million fighting fund.
> 
> A glowing report from Commonwealth Games Federation's scouts who were impressed by the Gold Coast's facilities sealed the Government's determination to go ahead with the bid.
> 
> ...


Source

We got the $$


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes Gold coast is the best city out of the other citys
Queensland has $270 billion US doler in the econmey with 4.4 million people
New Zealand Has $120 Billion US with 4.3 million people 
Nigeria Has $200 billion with 155 million people

2018 Gold Coast, Australia
2022 Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago
2026 Nairobi, Kenya
2030 Toronto, Canada
2034 London, UK
2038 KL, Malaysia
2042 Perth, Australia


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Oh and Port of Spain is a logical choice for 2022? And does London even want an event lesser than the Olympics? Not to mention the need to build a new aquatics center and perhaps expand the Olympic Stadium, it just seems silly.


----------



## Eastern37 (Nov 12, 2009)

Gold Coast 2018


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Wrong thread?


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Any thread is okay for him. As long as he can post his list at least 10 times in it.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I think he updates it 3x daily


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Don't think the Commonwealth Games are correlated with Olympic host cities. But they do also practice continental rotation, right?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I believe no one continent hosts the Commonwealth Games in succession.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

The CWG Federation does not have that luxury. They should be happy that cities are still bidding.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Auckland, New Zealand Won't Bid For 2018 Commonwealth Games*

Tuesday, March 16, 2010 9:15am EDT GB Staff 
Font size:   

There won't be a 2018 Commonwealth Games bid from Auckland, New Zealand, despite a push by Auckland's local and regional councils, the government and the New Zealand Olympic Committee. Following the decision, bid feasibility group member Michael Barnett said the feasibility study found that many long-term benefits would arise for Auckland and New Zealand, and these would justify the $500 to $600 million costs. Barnett acknowledged that the current economic climate makes it difficult to commit to such a large project, but added that circumstances in 2018 are likely to be very different.
New Zealand Prime Minister John Key says the country cannot afford the predicted $600 million losses, but games' supporters believe it could be done with the right support.
He said it was very expensive, "and we can't see the economic payback", despite the fact that Auckland mayors wanted to bid for the 2018 games.
Key said, "there's a wide range of issues we have to consider and in this particular one the loss was so great we just couldn't justify it".
New Zealand's government is contributing $300 million towards the Rugby World Cup and that is expected to make losses in the tens of millions, reports TVNZ. New Zealand also subsidized Team New Zealand's America's Cup challenge in the amount of $34 million.
Auckland mayors reportedly believe they could have gathered the cash over the next eight years for the Games.
This leaves the Gold Coast that announced Monday its intentions to bid, and Abuja, Nigeria. A decision on the 2018 Commonwealth Games host city is expected to be announced before the end of 2011.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

So Australia vs Aboooja it is then


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

That is really disappointing. Auckland is making a big mistake. Now, I just can't see the CGF denying Abuja a third time - Auckland was the best alternative.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Third time? Abuja's a 3rd time bidder? :uh:


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Gold Coast will win for sore becouse the 2014 bid was
Glasgow 47
Abuja 24

Glasgow and the gold coast has got the infrastructure Abuja has got no infrastructure and to poor and Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago is biding as well but they will have the 2022 games and Trinidad and Tobago will be a advance contry by 2022 and each year they are getting 3 billion dollers a year fore a contry has 2 million.
If Africa gets the Games then it will be in kenya and south africa
Nigeria is to dangerose

2018 Gold Coast, Australia
2022 Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago
2026 Birmingham, UK
2030 Nairobi, Kenya
2034 Perth, Australia
2038 KL, Malaysia


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Abuja was the risky bid for the 2014 Commonwealth Games. A stable city yes, with an Olympic sized stadium yes, but the infrastructure concern was enough to convince the CGF to give the games to Glasgow, which only needed to build/upgrade it's proposed venues.

Trinidad and Tobago an advanced country? It already is for the most part, but will there be much interest for the Commonwealth Games? It's doubtful. If they can't even host the inaugural Caribbean Games, then what's the likeliest they can host a much larger Commonwealth Games?

If Africa gets it... well then speak up and bid Kenya, South Africa! Only Nigeria has expressed interest, and they are likely to get it.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Meh at Commonwealth Games....


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Meh? It provides glory for those cities that know there's no chance they'll get an Olympics, and it also provides valuable hosting experience and infrastructure should a city want to bid for an Olympics in the future.


----------



## Ceefee (Sep 12, 2009)

i watch them for the pride and to watch the good ol' Aussie vs England rivalry. should be a good showing with all the olympic money into the English team.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Still meh the games are boring lol


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

I agre with you Swifty78 and they should get rid of Lawn Balls its a very boring sport they should have BMX, Montian bike, Canoeing and Sailing.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ They already have MOUNTAIN BIKE.

These are sports which are of particular favoritism in the Commonwealth.
If anything, they should have more Commonwealth favorite sports like Football or Cricket.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Ball is in northern courts to host Games action*
19 March 2010
The Cairns Post

THE survival of the Cairns Taipans could prove a boost to the Far North's chances of hosting a slice of the Commonwealth Games in 2018.

In a statement issued to The Cairns Post, Sports Minister Phil Reeves said there was significant potential for Cairns to host basketball events if the Gold Coast's 2018 Commonwealth Games bid was successful.

"The bid for the 2018 Commonwealth Games will be a bid for all Queenslanders, not just the Gold Coast," Mr Reeves said.

"There is significant potential for north Queensland to embrace and be part of the Games through the sport of basketball."

The region's support for basketball and a quality venue to host Games events are the keys to attracting fixtures to Cairns.

"Both the Cairns and Townsville convention and exhibition centres are excellent indoor venues which could host professional basketball," Mr Reeves said.

"While there is a long way to go, certainly Cairns and Townsville will be considered as part of the overall bid process for Gold Coast 2018."


----------



## Tri-City Guy (Oct 23, 2004)

Canada would have to host before Australia got it again. Melbourne just had it recently and it is THE COMMONWEALTH GAMES afterall....spread the opportunity to African member states. And when it does return to Australia - Adelaide would be a better candidate than the Gold Coast. 

I think this one's a shoe in for Abuja unless somewhere original steps in with a better bid.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

If Canada wants it then bid... with that said, the Gold Coast and Queensland as a whole have a hell of a lot more money to throw around than Adelaide.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

The Gold Coast has confirmed its bid today! Abuja, I'm not sure if they have...


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Don't do Gold Coast >.<

It'll be so TACKY!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Solopop said:


> Don't do Gold Coast >.<
> 
> It'll be so TACKY!


You should probably travel every once in a while. The Gold Coast is hardly "tacky", especially when compared with the likes of Las Vegas, and Dubai. What can I say, I expect little more than an ignorant comment coming from you. You've proven yourself to be a complete tool time and time again.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^^

Oh wow, look at those parking inspectors in bikinis.

oh look it's a casino oh wait theres hundreds of hotels aswell! Wow, theres themeparks. >> That is very tacky.


----------



## IchimaruGin1 (Jul 6, 2009)

politics will play its part in the bids

dont just look at the bids from a technical POV


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

They should just cut out all the formalities and hand it to Gold Coast.


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

*Gold Coast 2018 Commonwealth Games.*

No need to furfer in the bid prosses becouse it would be a wasted of time. Gold Coast will win.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh dear........

Would it be worth bothering to ask why? Will no one else bid? Will GC be the only city left in the Commonwealth? Why oh why holy disciple!

Hang on...your joking.


----------



## TheoG (Mar 20, 2010)

HAMBANTOTA!!!!!
I wanted Gold Coast to win, (actually, I wanted Auckland to win, but that's another story) but then I realised Matthew Lowry liked it too, so I changed my mind.
Anyway, after the WC, Durban might want to bid, among others who might end up bidding and perhaps winning. You can't say it's a one horse race when nobody even knows who's bidding.

Oh and, 'further', 'process', 'because', 'waste'
I know 4 year olds who can spell better than you.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Ok so it's a waste, big deal. Hambantota wants to showcase itself to the world, so let them be, they're like Hobart wanting to showcase itself in their 2020 Olympics bid.

Let the whole process continue, it will be interesting to see what Hambantota has to offer in it's bid book.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

too soon IMO for another Australian host

its not like the old days when it was basically UK, Canada, NZ, and Australia. Plenty of Comm countries are now capable of hosting this event, and it should be shared around more


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

*Numpty numpty numpty numpty*

2014 Matthew Lowry
2018 Matthew Lowry
2022 Matthew Lowry
2026 Matthew Lowry
2030 Matthew Lowry


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Anybody giving Hambantota a chance needs their head checked.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

I'm not giving them a chance, but it WOULD be interesting to see what they come up with. It could be creative, it could be interesting, but will it win, no.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

http://www.hambantota2018.com/ Looks professional, way better than Hobart's 2020 site.


----------



## TheoG (Mar 20, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Anybody giving Hambantota a chance needs their head checked.


I wasn't giving it a chance, I just didn't want to agree with Matthew Lowry


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

TheoG said:


> I wasn't giving it a chance, I just didn't want to agree with Matthew Lowry


You must agree. If you do not, he will revise his "lists", which means more lists!


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> You must agree. If you do not, he will revise his "lists", which means more lists!


:badnews:


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

maybe we need a list rating his lists :nuts:


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Well i am awere what is going on in Hambantota just becouse they are building a international airport and a port dosent mean that they will get the Games.

The Youth of the Commonwealth their best hoilydays are to the Gold Coast.
10 million people a year go to the Gold Coast. makeing it the 7th most visterd city in the World.

2018 Gold Coast, Queensland. Australia
2022 Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago
2026 Nairobi, Kenya
2030 Somewhere in Canada
2034 London, England
2038 Singapore
2042 Perth, Western Australia. Australia


----------



## TheoG (Mar 20, 2010)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Well i am awere what is going on in Hambantota just becouse they are building a international airport and a port dosent mean that they will get the Games.
> 
> The Youth of the Commonwealth their best hoilydays are to the Gold Coast.
> 10 million people a year go to the Gold Coast. makeing it the 7th most visterd city in the World.
> ...


WTF? Are you just making up figures? For a start, the 7th most visited city in the world is Dubai or Rome, depending on which figures you look at. Gold Coast isn't even near them - put it this way, Sydney isn't even in the top 10 or 15, yet it gets about twice or three times the amounts of tourists Gold Coast gets. It's just about the 7th most visited city in Australia, let alone the world.

And 10 million? If your talking about international tourists, New York would be lucky to get that much, if you talking about domestic tourists, that would mean that half of the Australian population go to Gold Coast every year. The population is only 400,000, how can it get 10 million tourists a year? Maybe a little logic would help next time.

Oh, and by the way: 'aware', 'because', 'doesn't', 'holidays', 'making', 'visited'. I thought you lived in an English speaking country, as well.



Mo Rush said:


> You must agree. If you do not, he will revise his "lists", which means more lists!


Oh crap... erm... yeah, I was supporting Gold Coast all the time...


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Well i am awere what is going on in Hambantota just becouse they are building a international airport and a port dosent mean that they will get the Games.
> 
> The Youth of the Commonwealth their best hoilydays are to the Gold Coast.
> 10 million people a year go to the Gold Coast. makeing it the 7th most visterd city in the World.
> ...


u can have 2018
2022 Hamilton, Ontario. Canada
2026 Kingston, Jamaica
2030 London, England
2034 Capetown, South Africa
2038 Singapore


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

I love the Idea of Kingston, Jamacia i love JAMACIA YEEMMAAANN. 
But Jamacia can't happen in 2026 if Canada gets them in 2022.
I was thinking Calgary or Toronto not Hamilton.
Trinidad and Tobago Crime rate is out of Control. Jamacia is going down.

2018 Gold Coast, Queensland. Australia
2022 Calgary or Toronto, Canada
2026 Cape Town, South Africa
2030 Singapore
2034 London, England
2038 Kingston, Jamacia
2042 Perth, Western Australia. Australia


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

2018 Hambantota
2022 Matthew Lowry 
2026 Durban
2030 Matthew Lowry


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Will737 and woozoo you an a Idiot. How can a person hosted the Commonwealth Games.

The Commonwealth Games divide the Places
Europe
Africa
Asia
America
Caribbean
Oceania

So 2026 Kingston, Jamacia can Happen

2018 Gold Coast, Queensland. Australia
2022 Calgary or Toronto, Canada
2026 Kingston, Jamacia
2030 Cape Town, South Africa
2034 London, England
2038 Singapore
2042 Perth, Western Australia. Australia
2046 Winnipeg, Canada
2050 Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago
2054 Nairobi, Kenya


----------



## TheoG (Mar 20, 2010)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Will737 and woozoo you an a Idiot. How can a person hosted the Commonwealth Games.


Wow, well done...
Is there a prize you haven't won yet?
:lol:



> The Commonwealth Games divide the Places
> Europe
> Africa
> Asia
> ...


Um, no they don't, there is no form of continental rotation in the Commonwealth Games bidding system. In theory, Melbourne could host it, then Auckland could host it 4 years later, providing that it's the best bid by quite a way. They are allowed to host two consecutive games in the same area, however, as they do with the Olympics, they often just don't choose to. Kingston can technically host it in 2022, 2026 or whenever they want, regardless of where the previous games were held. 



> 2018 Gold Coast, Queensland. Australia
> 2022 Calgary or Toronto, Canada
> 2026 Kingston, Jamacia
> 2030 Cape Town, South Africa
> ...


Those lists are creepy, annoying and horribly inaccurate, just stop them.


----------



## CorliCorso (May 4, 2005)

Matthew Lowry said:


> 2018 Gold Coast, Queensland. Australia
> 2022 Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago
> 2026 Nairobi, Kenya
> 2030 Somewhere in Canada
> ...


2018 Gold Coast, Australia
2022 Silver Coast, Australia
2026 Bronze Coast, Australia
2030 Toronto, Canadia
2034 New York, Re-Conquered Colonies Of America
2038 British Antarctic Territory
2042 Accrington, Lancashire, UK
2046 Somewhere in Narnia


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Narnia is ineligible

they got kicked out of the Commonwealth when the Snow Queen took away voting rights from the badgers

Also New York will be a part of the Commonwealth again after their success defeat by Jamaica in the 2018 Gunja Wars, but New York will remain ineligible to be a host city.

The Commonwealth don't like hosting their games in prison cities, and I don't think Snake Plissken will be able to clear the joint in time


----------



## TheoG (Mar 20, 2010)

T74 said:


> Narnia is ineligible
> 
> they got kicked out of the Commonwealth when the Snow Queen took away voting rights from the badgers
> 
> ...


Hang on, Ill just adjust it a bit so there's some spelling mistakes...


> Narnia is inelligble
> 
> they got kiked out of the Commornwealth when the Snow Queen took a way voting rights of the bajers
> 
> ...


That's better...


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

What no land of Milk and Honey?


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

*2018 Commonwealth Games New Poll*

Bid Citys are.
Gold Coast, Queensland. Australia
Hambantota, Sri Lanka


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

I voted for Gold Coast.
Great place to vist Gold Coast Queensland has got the Money
The Games will be in October.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

not for goldcoast and not for hambantota please.....maybe durban or toronto


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hambantota.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

guy4versa4 said:


> not for goldcoast and not for hambantota please.....maybe durban or toronto


But they are not bidding, nor expressed any interest in bidding, not to mention that they missed the bid application deadline.


----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

Did this really need a new thread?

Here is the existing thread.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1079641&highlight=commonwealth+games


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

It really does come down to who would put on a better games, and I'm sorry Hambantota but I thing the Gold Coast can do it better.


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Theirs only 4 Hotels in Hambantota Am aware what is going on in Hambantota but you need to do a lot More maybe Hambantota will get the Games in 2050 its way to soon.

Gold Coast has got the Rooms for the Games they are building a Tram system and the Gold Coast line is been Exented down the the NSW border from Brisbane

and for you guy4versa4 Durban and Toronto are too late to bid.

2018 Gold Coast, Queensland. Australia
2022 Toronto, Ontario. Canada I said Calgary but i think they willl be hosting the winter Olympics in that same year.
2026 Cape Town, Western Cape. South Africa
2030 Port of Spain, Trinidad. Trinidad and Tobago
2034 London, England
2038 Singapore
2042 Perth, Western Australia. Australia
2046 Winnipeg or Calgary, Canada
2050 Hambantota, Sri Lanka


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

2018 Gold Coast, Queensland. Australia
2022 Toronto, Ontario. Canada I said Calgary but i think they willl be hosting the winter Olympics in that same year.
2026 Durban, South Africa
2030 Port of Spain, Trinidad. Trinidad and Tobago
2034 London, England
2038 Singapore
2042 Perth, Western Australia. Australia
2046 Winnipeg or Calgary, Canada
2050 Hambantota, Sri Lanka


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bid vows road, rail upgrade*
16 August 2010
The Gold Coast Bulletin

BILLIONS of dollars will be spent on fixing the Gold Coast's transport woes if Australia's bid for the 2018 Commonwealth Games is successful.

The road and rail list - compiled for inclusion in the Games bid book - highlights the extensive work needed to upgrade the Gold Coast's transport network before the city could host the event.

The information on the city's 10 major transport projects ahead of the prospective 2018 event has been provided to the Games bid team by the State Government.

One of the biggest projects among the transport wishlist is a second rail line from Coomera to Helensvale to allow for more trains on the busy route, and additional trains and buses for the Gold Coast.

Work on the Coomera, Mudgeeraba and Varsity Lakes interchanges on the M1 are listed, plus additional lanes on Smith Street and Hope Island Road.

More T2 Lanes for the Gold Coast Highway have been flagged, along with extra lanes for the Burleigh Connection Road.

Games bid committee chairman Mark Stockwell said the projects, many of which had been identified by Main Roads, would go a long way towards fixing the `weaknesses' in the Gold Coast's transport network.

``Much of this work would have happened in the future anyway, but if we get the Games, it will bring everything forward,'' he said.

Extending the heavy rail to Coolangatta and widening the M1 past Worongary are two notable projects missing from the list.

Mr Stockwell said the heavy rail project was not crucial to the Games, although if the work was done it would have its `advantages'.

``If it happened it would enable us to get people up from the southern end of the Gold Coast more easily,'' he said.

``But that would only be relevant if the east-west transport links were in place (to get them from the heavy rail to games venues).''

A light rail link to Carrara is not on the list either, but Mr Stockwell is continuing to raise the project as a possibility for the future.

``I think getting the light rail out to Carrara is something that needs to be looked at,'' he told a Gold Coast conference this week.

Gold Coast 2018 Commonwealth Games Bid Company chief executive Mark Peters said the group was progressing in other areas and would soon move its office to the Coast.

The bid team will travel to Delhi ahead of this year's Commonwealth Games in October to press the Gold Coast's case for the Games.

TRANSPORT PROJECTS

1. Gold Coast rapid transport (Parkwood to Broadbeach)

2. Gold Coast Highway (Government Road to Stevens Street) additional T2 & cycle lanes

3. Gold Coast University Hospital & Gold Coast Knowledge Precinct access improvements

4. Pacific Motorway - widening (Exit 71A Pappas Way to Exit 77 Gooding Drive) - interchange upgrade Exit 54 (Coomera)

- interchange upgrade Exit 79 (Mudgeeraba) - interchange upgrade Exit 85 (Varsity Lakes)

5. Smith Street additional lanes (Pacific Motorway to Olsen Avenue)

6. Nerang Broadbeach Road bus lanes

7. Burleigh Connection Road additional lanes (Mattocks Road to Kortum Drive)

8. Gold Coast Airport access upgrade

9. Coomera to Helensvale 2nd track

10. Hope Island Road (Motorway to Columbus Drive) additional lanes


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

deleted


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

kuala lumpur 2022 should be nice..


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Definitly Gold Coast what expirence does Sri Lanka have??


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

Did Australia have any experience before they hosted the games for the first time?


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

They are..And I am talking about the work..yeah corruption too is going smoothly haha....no on a serious note its largely a mess or panic situation created by Indian Media in the western world...All the stadiums are ready and they are damn good...


----------



## gorgu (Mar 16, 2003)

Master of Disguise said:


> They are..And I am talking about the work..yeah corruption too is going smoothly haha....no on a serious note its largely a mess or panic situation created by Indian Media in the western world...All the stadiums are ready and they are damn good...


I ma not sure about Damn good, but I will venture this, they will be ready dodgy wiring and all!

Meanwhile in another part of the commonwealth, no news seems to be good news...........


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Gold Coast, Australia


----------



## lordvader (Oct 13, 2005)

Well as a regular poster in the Lankan forum ill give a perspective on it. I personally think that Hambantota will put in a pretty decent bid that will be worthy of consideration (and I will be disappointed if they dont in a good bid). Rumours (and so far just rumours) are floating that the Chinese may finance and build the venues, or somehow be involved behind the scenes with the games. Since the Chinese are efficient, this would help prevent a Delhi type scenario happening (that said the situation in Delhi is being overhyped by the media). The Chinese have already proved their efficiency in Hambantota by completing the new port last month instead of in April 2011, 8 months ahead of schedule. 



FlagshipV said:


> ^^I am totally with you if Colombo was used Sri Lanka will still have a chance.


The games are better in Hambantota (or a lesser populated part of the country) than in Colombo since if it is in Colombo they would have to relocate a large amount of people. This usually leads to major delays in construction since such people take legal action against their evictions. Hambantota is a new city so traffic congestion and security issues are also minimal compared to Colombo. By that time there should (hopefully) be an expressway to Colombo so it should be around a 2hr drive (or even under that). That said I do agree that Hambantota has a very minimal chance at getting the games. In fact if they do get it I would be shocked! In fact I was shocked when they announced their bid initially!



Master of Disguise said:


> In full support of Gold Coast..NOOOO Sri Lanka please....


Disappointing that you dont want a Sri Lankan bid due to the fact it is in Sri Lanka. And you were angry with us for saying stuff about Delhi! That said I suppose everyones entitled to their opinion, so no hard feelings from me.


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

I would say Hambantota. If the commonwealth games are to survive,they have to be held in countries where they havent been traditionally held. Don't know about the economic aspect though. Games cost just too much money, compared to what comes out of it. It's better that money is spent on long term infrastructure, rather than events...It's still 8 years away so I am sure the Sri Lankans can manage. The games need to be scaled down and brought to more parts of the world, otherwise the commonwealth is going to remain a dying institution. Games did not cost so much 50 years ago, did they? They were simple and the sports aspect played a more important role than anything else.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

The Games are as simple or as big as the host chooses them to be. Manchester 2002 was quite intimate in scale, Delhi 2010 will be quite epic by the looks of things. That's not to say one will be better than the other, just to point out the CWGF doesn't force hosts to be bigger than the last; it's the hosts which decide these things to a large extent.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

adam_india said:


> I would say Hambantota. If the commonwealth games are to survive,they have to be held in countries where they havent been traditionally held. Don't know about the economic aspect though. Games cost just too much money, compared to what comes out of it. It's better that money is spent on long term infrastructure, rather than events...It's still 8 years away so I am sure the Sri Lankans can manage. The games need to be scaled down and brought to more parts of the world, otherwise the commonwealth is going to remain a dying institution. Games did not cost so much 50 years ago, did they? They were simple and the sports aspect played a more important role than anything else.


The Gold Coast would be the safe bid. You can just about put money on the fact it would go off without a hitch (venues and athletes village completed on time and to the highest standard). Hambantota on the other hand is a risky bid, but if well executed could very well help expand the legacy of the CWG. Is anyone willing to take that chance though? We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Am I missing something with regards to Hambantota? Why are people ever seriously considering it?


----------



## Bangalore_Geek (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm with Sri Lanka. Give others also chances, why the same countries again and again?!


----------



## Anshul (Dec 3, 2009)

m with sri Lanka


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

I can tell you the Gold Coast is taking this extremely seriously

big article in the paper on this a couple of days ago, and GC is aware that the bid is really a Sri Lankan bid in name only

they are well aware the bid will be funded and supported by China, and it is whom they are competing

given the strength of Chinese sports bidding (just look at their effort in Beijing), the GC know they will have to be at their best to have a chance

IMO if China is running the show on this one, I'll put my money on Sri Lanka for 2018


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Hambantota's 2001 population...11,000. 500,000 in the "region"


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I wonder what it will be come 2018?

I roughly worked out that the Gold Coast's population (should current trends remain) will be 794,000 by 2018.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Hambantota's 2001 population...11,000. 500,000 in the "region"


That doesn't make sense? How can there only be 11,000 in the city, but 500 000 outside? There must be like a giant sqatter camp outside city limits.Or it's a Detroit suburban problem. hno:


----------



## lordvader (Oct 13, 2005)

Mo Rush said:


> Am I missing something with regards to Hambantota? Why are people ever seriously considering it?


As I said before there are rumours that the Chinese will fund/build the venues or will somehow be involved behind the scenes in a Hambantota bid. That said they are just rumours at this time (which possibly developed due to the nearby port & airport the Chinese are building). However if the rumours are true, the Sri Lankan bid would seriously increase its chance of winning. The Sri Lankan Presidents son is also one of the leaders for this bid, and as such it has political support at the highest level.



Trelawny said:


> That doesn't make sense? How can there only be 11,000 in the city, but 500 000 outside? There must be like a giant sqatter camp outside city limits.Or it's a Detroit suburban problem. hno:


Looks like its a big area:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hambantota_District


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.theage.com.au/commonweal...hreat-to-gold-coast-games-20100927-15soj.html


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Sri Lanka should host it. Australia has held way too many events in the past, give others a chance.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

brightside. said:


> Sri Lanka should host it. Australia has held way too many events in the past, give others a chance.


I agree - don't want it at Canada, UK or Australia for a while after the Scots do their thing

Is the option Sri Lanka are putting forward the best though?

I'd rather somewhere like South Africa, Malaysia, or Singapore


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I can smell white elephants a mile away.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^
I can't.


----------

